# new window tint and convertible windows open/close



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I am getting my 330cic windows tinted this week. They tell me not to open the windows for 2-3 days (depending on humidity).

However, in a convertible the windows always open/close just a tad any time you get in or out (for a nice seal w/the top).

Do I need to worry about this messing up the tint? Can it be turned off?

Thanks...SteveH


----------



## loubct (Sep 20, 2002)

hockeynut said:


> I am getting my 330cic windows tinted this week. They tell me not to open the windows for 2-3 days (depending on humidity).
> 
> However, in a convertible the windows always open/close just a tad any time you get in or out (for a nice seal w/the top).
> 
> ...


Have you decided on what percent tint you will have installed. Also, who is the manufacturer. I am considering a tint in the near future. Let me know how it goes.

Can't answer your concern on the operations of the window and harm to tint.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

hockeynut said:


> I am getting my 330cic windows tinted this week. They tell me not to open the windows for 2-3 days (depending on humidity).
> 
> However, in a convertible the windows always open/close just a tad any time you get in or out (for a nice seal w/the top).
> 
> ...


When I had my '01 325cic (cabrio), they pulled the fuses out for the windows so they would not open and close that 1". They will know what to do, since the coupe does the same. If you do it yourself, make sure you pull the fuse with the doors closed and the windows all the way up so that when you close the doors you do not have a gap. The top of the windows will rub on the soft top slightly when you close the door, but it is not that bad. I even had the hardtop on mine, so you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

loubct said:


> Have you decided on what percent tint you will have installed. Also, who is the manufacturer. I am considering a tint in the near future. Let me know how it goes.
> 
> Can't answer your concern on the operations of the window and harm to tint.


Tint is the max they will do (30% I believe). Having it done by Sunbusters who were recommended by BMW deliership as well as a few from this board (http://tint.citysearch.com).

Scheduled for Wed, will post pics when I get it back.

SteveH


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

GeoMystic said:


> When I had my '01 325cic (cabrio), they pulled the fuses out for the windows so they would not open and close that 1". They will know what to do, since the coupe does the same. If you do it yourself, make sure you pull the fuse with the doors closed and the windows all the way up so that when you close the doors you do not have a gap. The top of the windows will rub on the soft top slightly when you close the door, but it is not that bad. I even had the hardtop on mine, so you should have nothing to worry about.


Thanks, that is what I wanted to hear. I am having it done professionally (anything beyond Zaino exceeds my mechanical abilities). The place does loads of BMWs so they should know this already, but I always like to go informed.

SteveH


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

hockeynut said:


> Tint is the max they will do (30% I believe). Having it done by Sunbusters who were recommended by BMW deliership as well as a few from this board (http://tint.citysearch.com).
> 
> Scheduled for Wed, will post pics when I get it back.
> 
> SteveH


WARNING! TINTING NEOPHYTE QUESTION FOLLOWS!

How is tinting actually done? is the window (inside, I presume) coated with something, or do they apply a thin plastic adhesive film similar to that reflective stuff you can buy for your windows at home?

Enquiring minds want to know. I've done the latter, so If that is all it is, well, I could probably do a very good job on my own. :dunno:


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

RKT BMR said:


> WARNING! TINTING NEOPHYTE QUESTION FOLLOWS!
> 
> How is tinting actually done? is the window (inside, I presume) coated with something, or do they apply a thin plastic adhesive film similar to that reflective stuff you can buy for your windows at home?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know. I've done the latter, so If that is all it is, well, I could probably do a very good job on my own. :dunno:


Tinting is just film that's applied to the inside of the window. If you're going to do it yourself... i'd do some practicing first. Your windows at home aren't open to driving type conditions and aren't rubbing against the window trim every time they open. For the money it costs to have it professionally done, i'd stick with the pros.
Ever see those cars with bubbly window tints and think how ugly they look? YOU OWN A BMW FOR GODS SAKES!!


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Got the tinting done last week...looks great (pics coming soon).

They didn't have to remove fuses or anything - they just heat up the bottom of the window a bit. They reassured me several times (and they do lots of BMWs - there were 2 new 3ers in there when I dropped mine off). I waited 4 days before opening windows and everything is just perfect.

I worry too much 

SteveH


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

tommyd said:


> Tinting is just film that's applied to the inside of the window. If you're going to do it yourself... i'd do some practicing first. Your windows at home aren't open to driving type conditions and aren't rubbing against the window trim every time they open. For the money it costs to have it professionally done, i'd stick with the pros.
> Ever see those cars with bubbly window tints and think how ugly they look? YOU OWN A BMW FOR GODS SAKES!!


Don't do it yourself! It ain't worth it. I paid $149 for a 2door so it isn't exactly a monumental expense, but if done wrong it makes your 30-50k car look like crap.

Just my 2 euros worth...


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

hockeynut, I wouldn't worry about it, just had my 330ci done Sat. They told me to wait 24 hours before rolling the windows down and I asked the same question as you did about the little seal the window does when you close the door. No sweat.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

> I am getting my 330cic windows tinted this week. They tell me not to open the windows for 2-3 days (depending on humidity).
> 
> However, in a convertible the windows always open/close just a tad any time you get in or out (for a nice seal w/the top).
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it. Mine was done a month ago. Just keep the windows up for a few days. I actually let my car sit for a day.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

As promised, pics with the tint. 30% on the sides, darker on the rear (not sure of the % there).


----------

